# Need help with older Preway BI28 and BI36.



## lwlampy (May 2, 2020)

I was wondering if I can install a blower in either of them and the BI36 is missing the damper. Is it possible to find replacement damper or do I need to install a chimney damper? Any info would help. Thanks


----------



## DAKSY (May 3, 2020)

This shows a blower in one of them...









						Optional Equipment - Preway BI28B Installation, Service Instructions & Parts [Page 15]
					

Preway BI28B Manual Online: Optional Equipment. optional equipment 69 69 69 70 71 CAK-42 Blower 190 CFM Blower 275 CFM Combustion Air Kit 15 X X X X X X X X X X X...




					www.manualslib.com


----------



## lwlampy (May 3, 2020)

Yeah, that's the same info I found. I'm just not sure about the model number and if it would use one or not. Neither one of mine has the "B" after the model number. And I can't find any parts, wondering if I can retrofit or not.


----------



## lwlampy (May 18, 2020)

Anyone else have any info?


----------



## bholler (May 18, 2020)

lwlampy said:


> I was wondering if I can install a blower in either of them and the BI36 is missing the damper. Is it possible to find replacement damper or do I need to install a chimney damper? Any info would help. Thanks


Have you had a full inspection done of the entire system?  If the damper is missing what else could be wrong.  Was it removed or did it rust away?  These things really only have a projected lifespan of 15 to 20 years.  And you are not allowed to retrofit anything


----------



## lwlampy (May 18, 2020)

bholler said:


> Have you had a full inspection done of the entire system?  If the damper is missing what else could be wrong.  Was it removed or did it rust away?  These things really only have a projected lifespan of 15 to 20 years.  And you are not allowed to retrofit anything





bholler said:


> Have you had a full inspection done of the entire system?  If the damper is missing what else could be wrong.  Was it removed or did it rust away?  These things really only have a projected lifespan of 15 to 20 years.  And you are not allowed to retrofit anything


The previous people had put a small wood stove in front of the fireplace and ran stovepipe out the back and into the flue. Before we moved in, the owner took it out and a chimney sweep company came out to clean it and inspect it to make sure we could use both of them safely. (upstairs is BI28, downstairs is BI36) with two different chimneys. They told my wife I could install a top damper in the 36, the 28 still has the original. I just seen online the manual for BI28B that you could add a blower. Just wondering if that is the case for BI28 or BI36? The company said they were okay to use as is.


----------



## bholler (May 18, 2020)

lwlampy said:


> The previous people had put a small wood stove in front of the fireplace and ran stovepipe out the back and into the flue. Before we moved in, the owner took it out and a chimney sweep company came out to clean it and inspect it to make sure we could use both of them safely. (upstairs is BI28, downstairs is BI36) with two different chimneys. They told my wife I could install a top damper in the 36, the 28 still has the original. I just seen online the manual for BI28B that you could add a blower. Just wondering if that is the case for BI28 or BI36? The company said they were okay to use as is.


You absolutely cannot add a top sealing damper to that.  The fact that they suggested it would make me question everything they did.  As far as the blower goes without a manual I can't say.


----------



## lwlampy (May 18, 2020)

Wow, wish I could find the manual. This is the only one I could find. Thanks for your help.








						PREWAY BI28B INSTALLATION, SERVICE INSTRUCTIONS & PARTS Pdf Download
					

View and Download Preway BI28B installation, service instructions & parts online. Built-in Fireplace with prefabricated chimney. BI28B indoor fireplace pdf manual download. Also for: Bi36b, Bi42b.




					www.manualslib.com


----------



## begreen (May 18, 2020)

It definitely looks like a blower was an option.


----------

